# my site...



## magicmonkey (Feb 17, 2006)

I've just started a gelleries site and I'd love any feedback on the photos anyone would care to give, constructive criticism gratefully recieved! Please come and have a look at http://www.photography.poijoy.com or click on the thingy on my signature.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## magicmonkey (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I've just re-done the site, any comments on the new site would be more than welcome!


----------



## CMILLEY (Feb 27, 2006)

Your site and pictures look great.  If I may, I have two suggestions:

The text on the main page is a little too grey makes it a little hard to read, at least make your contact info stick out.

What's your full name?  You should put that there, especially in the title bar.  It'll come in handy down the road in case someone see's one of your photos in the wild and googles the name attached to it.

Otherwise awesome photos, it's in my morning coffee bookmark list.:thumbup:


----------



## magicmonkey (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, I'm working on it now, there should be anew site up in the next couple of hours!

Glad you like the pics as well


----------



## Lensmeister (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice styled site.  What did you use to create it ?


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 16, 2006)

I used jalbum to create the site, you can play around with the templates in HTML and the relevant .CSS so that any customisations (sp) become a permenant change. it's a bit of a pain when it comes to uploading new content but not so much hassle that I'd resort to coppermine or anything!


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 16, 2006)

may i know if setting the camera to "Fireworks" photo mode will it capture the night flyover picture in ur webbie?
It show 2.3" or 4.0" when i do so...dunno what it means...
Slowest shutter speed i can achieve by using other mode "Flowing Water" and "Night Scene" is 1/8 and 1/6

does 2.3" and 4.0" means 2 and 4 second?


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 16, 2006)

if I remember rightly there was quite a bit of light around for that shot, by memory the settings were:

ISO: 200
f11
Shutter: 5 or 8 seconds

This was after I'd started off with a much wider apeture and longer exposure,  When I got a few overexposed shots I just lowered the settings until I got a picture I was happy with.


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 16, 2006)

yea it means second....i might try to take the traffic lines shot if i have the time


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 16, 2006)

try to take as many shots as you can, I took dozens before I got 1 I was vaguely happy with!! If you're at the level of the cars then a lorry will usually look good as it gives another level to the traffic lines. I think that's about all the advice I have to give as I'm pretty new to the night photography thing myself.


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 16, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> try to take as many shots as you can, I took dozens before I got 1 I was vaguely happy with!! If you're at the level of the cars then a lorry will usually look good as it gives another level to the traffic lines. I think that's about all the advice I have to give as I'm pretty new to the night photography thing myself.


Ok i shall try some if i have the time


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 16, 2006)

That would all depend on the traffic speed and length of road you're shooting I suppose. So long as you're getting anough light onto the sensor, which 4 seconds should do, then you will be ok, you still won't see the cars even if they're still in frame when the shutter closes (well I didn't anyway!). If you have a tripod then take it with you, I ended up wandering around resting my camera on bridges etc which limited me a lot until I got the tripod but now I haven't had the chance to use it yet...


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 16, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> That would all depend on the traffic speed and length of road you're shooting I suppose. So long as you're getting anough light onto the sensor, which 4 seconds should do, then you will be ok, you still won't see the cars even if they're still in frame when the shutter closes (well I didn't anyway!). If you have a tripod then take it with you, I ended up wandering around resting my camera on bridges etc which limited me a lot until I got the tripod but now I haven't had the chance to use it yet...



K thanks...Singapore is very small in size and so are the road..so it wouldent be as nice as ur pic


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 16, 2006)

I did see a photo on someone's web site (can't remember who I'm afraid) which had the sunrise in the background of a line of red tail lights, A shot I'd love to try and reproduce but I'm rarely up early enough for that! 

I'm sure you'd be able to get some good composition going, you seem to manage it in all your other shots!


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 16, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> I did see a photo on someone's web site (can't remember who I'm afraid) which had the sunrise in the background of a line of red tail lights, A shot I'd love to try and reproduce but I'm rarely up early enough for that!
> 
> I'm sure you'd be able to get some good composition going, you seem to manage it in all your other shots!


Thanks...i've just entered semi-advance photography area as my new camera can act like a professional camera...
I usually use colour for nature,everyday photos and for making the slow shutter speed photos and B&W for shots that i cant describe becoz they can be anything as long as i can feel the B&W feeling in the photo...


----------

